# Anyone use Cubase and wanna work at remote control?



## gsilbers (Jan 25, 2012)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/tfr/2817995866.html (http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/tf ... 95866.html)


these sometimes pop up. i think its remote control cause tell u the truth.. santa monica, composer and cubase just spells out remote control imo. 
id like to know if someone applies. 

for LA outsiders... cubase for film scoring is kinda rare. right? is there cubase LA users that disagree?

im a logic guy. and live in pasadena , the other side of town, which for LA outsiders.. its like being kinda an LA outsider  

anyways.. just passing the info along. plus got curious about cubase for filmscore in LA. 


FYI. U HAVE TO LIVE IN LA. they will not hire anyone that needs to relocate so dont waste your time sending cv if you are not here. (or there cause im like a country away if you count LA traffic )


----------



## dannthr (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't know about Cubase, but Nuendo has tons of great film audio features.

Importing EDLs into Marker Tracks for ADR alone is an incredible feature.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 26, 2012)

This isnt necessarily RC. It sure could be, but IM is in SM as well, and I know they keep at least one assistant on staff. The way the ad reads, it could be either/or.


----------



## Odin (Jan 28, 2012)

As far as I know, Hans Zimmer uses cubase. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## IFM (Jan 28, 2012)

Zimmer does use Cubase and I think it is more prevalent then we think. I remember watching about the king kong music and there was Cubase in the background.


----------



## Rctec (Jan 28, 2012)

That wasn't our add on CraigsList. But, yes, we are looking for more techs, especially people fluent in Cubase. More and more of our guys are switching to Cubase, and Steinberg are a very responsive partnership for us. All of "Sherlock 2" was actually mixed inside Cubase (thanks, UAD!). But unfortunately, we are not looking for more composers, but virtuoso programmers and people deeply into the technology who can help us support our composers.
Thanks,
RCTECH


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 28, 2012)

Dragonwind @ Sun Jan 29 said:


> Zimmer does use Cubase and I think it is more prevalent then we think. I remember watching about the king kong music and there was Cubase in the background.



Yep - JNH uses Cubase. Converted Vision user.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 29, 2012)

RCtech,

I have sent you a PM. 


Thanks.

Tanuj.


----------



## Leon Willett (Jan 29, 2012)

I use cubase


----------



## IFM (Jan 29, 2012)

On a side note it was nice to see all the Cubase demos running on Mac at NAMM...not sure why they do that but at least it makes me feel like they are committed to maintaining both platforms.  I was even able to show the product specialist something he didn't know...always fun to do!


----------



## José Herring (Jan 29, 2012)

I switched from DP to Cubase 5 years ago. It was a nice switch. Not that DP is bad, but Cubase just seems to do really well for a lot of the films I was trying to do. Also, I figured that the company was taking advice from RC a lot and that would just make it better as they have the inside track on music production using DAWs at the highest level.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 29, 2012)

josejherring @ Sun Jan 29 said:


> I switched from DP to Cubase 5 years ago. It was a nice switch. Not that DP is bad, but Cubase just seems to do really well for a lot of the films I was trying to do. Also, I figured that the company was taking advice from RC a lot and that would just make it better as they have the inside track on music production using DAWs at the highest level.



i have to agree. 

cubase seems to be listening to its high end users. 

DP finally got around 64 bit. i mean.. DP should of been the 1st. being that its filmscore oriented and in the filmscore world there is heavy sample usage. 

Logic is a mystery. with apple dumbing down its products for a bigger market share u never know (FCPX?)  

also, i remember a while back at namm that my exboss who is one of the top hollywood producers was trying to tell the head logic german programmer about ways to make logic better but he kept trying to teach my exboss "new" ways of working (facepalm) if u are producing beats i could understand but man... he was hard headed. 

and pro tools is taking a lead. its midi is coming of age by imitating the other top DAWs which is cool. still.. non 32 bit and random upgrades paths make it a bit shaky for me. 

i would love to try cubase but ive been using logic and pro tools for so long that learing from scratch another programming would take too much of my time. :( 


also... forgot to mention ableton live. very simple yet very poerful for sound design. 
in RC i saw many composers using Live as a slave. so i tried it out and im amazed on how cool it is for sound design on sample material/audio. 
it makes loops or any audio shine to life with movement. 

interesting twist this thread took. 


btw.... what are some advantages of cubase over logic and vice versa? 
i would like to know what im missing 

the only one i know is that i can seeedit different CC on the piano roll which is very handy.


----------



## IFM (Jan 29, 2012)

gsilbers @ Sun Jan 29 said:


> btw.... what are some advantages of cubase over logic and vice versa?
> i would like to know what im missing
> 
> the only one i know is that i can seeedit different CC on the piano roll which is very handy.



Rather than try to answer that as it can be fairly subjective why not just download the demo...it runs for 30 days and there are plenty of video tutorials to help you through on youtube. Give it a shot!
Chris


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Jan 29, 2012)

Dragonwind @ Sun Jan 29 said:


> gsilbers @ Sun Jan 29 said:
> 
> 
> > btw.... what are some advantages of cubase over logic and vice versa?
> ...



Your asking him to become a logic expert in 30 days to compare all the advantages/disadvantages of both? I don't think any working composer has the time to do that.
I think he has it right to ask the forum...might save him some time. Besides that's what forums are for...opinions and experiences.


----------



## IFM (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeffrey Peterson @ Mon Jan 30 said:


> Your asking him to become a logic expert in 30 days to compare all the advantages/disadvantages of both? I don't think any working composer has the time to do that.
> I think he has it right to ask the forum...might save him some time. Besides that's what forums are for...opinions and experiences.



He said he was a Logic user and wanted to try Cubase which is why I mentioned it... :?

I do understand that it would take some time I just felt like this was going to begin another DAW war thread. >8o


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 30, 2012)

Dragonwind @ Mon Jan 30 said:


> Jeffrey Peterson @ Mon Jan 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Your asking him to become a logic expert in 30 days to compare all the advantages/disadvantages of both? I don't think any working composer has the time to do that.
> ...



ha! no probs. i like logic and i am used to logic. i also know pro tools pretty well but still feel i am faster with logic when composing but i am more organized with pro tools. even though bth have very similar features. 

so i am wondering about other tricks in cubase. i heard about a CC map thing that makes CC easier to manage or something likeit. dont remember.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 30, 2012)

Cubase is my best friend...... .


----------



## synthetic (Feb 2, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 2, 2012)

just to be clear....


THIS IS NOT A OFFER TO WORK AT REMOTE CONTROL. 

THIS IS A CRAIGLIST POSTING I SAW AND ASSUMED IT WAS REMOTE CONTROL. BUT AS SOMEONE FROM RC POSTED HERE SAYING ITS NOT THEM. 
THERE ARE A LOT OF COMPOSERS IN SANTA MONICA. 
COULD BE A 20 YR OLD KID OR A VERY PRO COMPOSER...


----------



## Polarity (Feb 3, 2012)

Cubase forever!! I'm using it since 1991 on my Atari STE...
it's a pity I don't live in LA (well, in US neither), but just in Italy :|
I think I'd love to work at RC even as a slave tech! :D

Yes, Hans Zimmer uses Cubase since many years (since always I think), still when he was in Germany.
And I remember also him sponsoring in ads Gigasampler but also having a Creamware Pulsar card (I'm still have and using two of them) in the background of the screen..
something I saw on magazines like Keyboard or Electronic Musician many many years ago.

@RCtech: you are a lucky guy  Have a nice work!


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 3, 2012)

to me is interesrting that the folks who use Cubase are mostly european in this forum. 

nothing wrong with that..just that i noticed from the flags on their avatar.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 3, 2012)

Plenty of America Cubase users. I'm one.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 3, 2012)

Cubase here. (on a Mac too...)


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 3, 2012)

josejherring @ Fri Feb 03 said:


> Plenty of America Cubase users. I'm one.



correct me if im wrong.. but didnt u work for RC at some point?

did u use cubase before?


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 3, 2012)

and i didnt say americans didnt use cubase. 

just that seems that cubase is more prevalent in EU.


----------



## Ed (Feb 3, 2012)

gsilbers @ Thu Feb 02 said:


> just to be clear....
> 
> 
> THIS IS NOT A OFFER TO WORK AT REMOTE CONTROL.
> .



Im pretty sure you can still edit the thread topic.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 3, 2012)

gsilbers @ Fri Feb 03 said:


> josejherring @ Fri Feb 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of America Cubase users. I'm one.
> ...



Yes I did some stuff at RC. Amazing place. Never worked for Hans directly, but did a few things indirectly. The thing I learned most from the place is to really take the time and care to use the technology most effectively.

Yes, I did use Cubase before I got to RC. Mostly because I couldn't afford a Mac 6 years ago and I needed a modern DAW. So I built a PC and bought Cubase. Total I think it cost me $1400 for the PC Cubase combo. PC+Cubase is the best thing that ever happened to me production wise.

PC/Cubase was big at RC, but so was Logic/Mac. I would say that it was about 50/50. But, I heard from RCTech that more RC composers are switching to Cubase. Cubase 6 is a major improvement over even 5.5. You don't really realize it at first, but then you start noticing that everything is a lot smoother and easier to do. Feature wise I'm not even quite sure what's so different. C6 is the first DAW I've every worked in that you almost start to forget that you're working in a DAW. Things just become pretty automatic. Steinberg's close collaboration with RC is really paying off imo.

best,

José


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 3, 2012)

its truly great that cubase is listening to RC guys.

to me it seems that cubase and logic are switching in thier business plan. 

and if pro tools had done the 64 bit switch a while back then i would of jump onto that boat. 
maybe in march ill see how it goes. 
sincei work in audi post as well.. and pro tools helps me be much more organized... yet im a lot more creative with logic and thus the reason switching to cubase might be a drag.
not that it cannot be creative but getting to that confortable point where i CAN be much more creative would takes time. :( 
yet im gonna watch some videos and check it out more closley in the film score side. 

also... LIVE is pretty used in RC studio too. 
i love LIVE. im just waiting for rewire 64 bit be on logic. its the last pieace of the 64 bit puzzle along with waves.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 3, 2012)

Live kicks ass.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Feb 5, 2012)

Cubase/PC is one of the best options right now. 

I mean, Windows was fully 64-bit and with VE Pro around for song long, it was really not a problem. Mac was not 64-bit for quite somtime and for pro users, this was a huge problem. 

There is a rumour that Apple might drop Mac Pro's - which will be bad for Logic users who rely on power pc's to run massive templates.

Whether they do it or not - the situation is not clear and seems unstable. I think, pro users would rather be on board with a developer/software which is committed.

Also, apple is not a music software company and so Logic may not always be their first priority. Although, I understand the developer team is the same and not so influenced by Apple (thats what people say).

Steinberg, on the other hand is a music software company and they are very focused. Cubase has also taken huge leaps in recent years. They have been listening to their users and I think we have Mr. Zimmer to thank for a lot of Pro-development here.

The way the people at Remote Control push their technology, I am not surprised more and more would want to shift to PC/Cubase because its a power house. Cubase is very robust.

Windows 7 is also very stable. It has never crashed my system in the last 3 years that I have had it. Its light and again very forgiving. Cubase has but Windows hasnt. 

So, right now with the Intel Processors, Windows 7 and Cubase - its a killer combo. IMHO - very hard to beat. Its a smooth and powerful system.

The software team at VSL is also great and I think these guys are doing some of the best work in music software and they are so damn efficient and again pro-development. 

VE Pro saved us from the 32/64-bit issues. Now with VE Pro 5 - you can use it as an FX rack.

Say you had Cubase with UAD and a few of your favourite native plugs - its a whole lot of possibilities.


Tanuj.


----------

